# Hawaii Reviews for November 2006



## billhall (Nov 3, 2006)

Hawaii Reviews for November 2006 (brrrr!!!  It's getting cold here!)


----------



## billhall (Nov 3, 2006)

*Kauai Coast Resort at the BeachBoy, Kauai, 10/18/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy *---Review updated on Nov14*
Reviewer:   Janice Ball​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 5, 2006)

*Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village, Big Island, 10/17/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village 
Reviewer:   Bill Mackey​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 14, 2006)

*Sweetwater at Waikiki, Oahu, 11/14/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Sweetwater at Waikiki 
Reviewer:   tiger1210​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 14, 2006)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 12/10/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer:   NYcastaway​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 14, 2006)

*Kona Coast Resort I, Big Island, 12/10/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Coast Resort I 
Reviewer:   NYcastaway​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 14, 2006)

*Lawai Beach,  Kauai,       10/28/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Lawai Beach Resort 
Reviewer:   Gary Word​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 15, 2006)

*Marriott Ko 'Olina Beach Club   Oahu  11/4/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Ko'Olina 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 16, 2006)

*Papakea Resort  Maui    11/04/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Papakea Beach Resort 
Reviewer:   Barry Coulling​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 21, 2006)

*Kaanapali Beach Club (was Embassy Vacation Resort at Kaanapali ),Maui, 11/11/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kaanapali Beach Club (was Embassy Vacation Resort at Kaanapali ) 
Reviewer:   Bob​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 21, 2006)

*Papakea Beach Resort, Maui, 11/18/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Papakea Beach Resort 
Reviewer:   Jim Lazar​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 21, 2006)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui,    11/18/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer:   Bob Wickersham​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 22, 2006)

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, Big Island, 11/04/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites) 
Reviewer:   Bill Wagner​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 22, 2006)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Maui, 11/04/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   cvmar​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 26, 2006)

*Marriott Ko 'Olina Beach Club   Oahu  11/11/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Ko'Olina 
Reviewer:   Susan Adkins​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 26, 2006)

*Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Maui,  11/03/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer:   cvmar​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 27, 2006)

*Bay Club, Big Island    11/17/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Bay Club 
Reviewer:   Kathy and Bob Lewis​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 28, 2006)

*Pahio Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai,      11/17/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai 
Reviewer:   Howard Hoffman​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 28, 2006)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island,   11/18/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Hawaiian Resort 
Reviewer:   Bill D​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 28, 2006)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Maui   11/18/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   Robin and David​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------

